# HELP hubby too POSSESIVE



## mizzy (Jul 3, 2011)

AM NEW TO THIS BUT I REALLY NEED HELP, 

I LOVE MY HUSBAND WOUNT DO ANYTHING TO BREAK UP OUR MARRIAGE BUT hIS TOO POSSESIVE. IN HIS HEAD AM CHEATING WHEN HE COMES HOME HE CHECKS EVERY DOOR EVERY WINDOW THE RESTROOM, CHECK ME ASK STUPID QUESTIONS DID U SHOWER DID YOU PUT MAKE UP ON WHAT YOU DO ALLDAY AND EVERY DAY WE FIGHT. 
AM NOT CHEATING, IF I WAS TRUST HE WOUNT OF COUGHT ME ALREADY. BUT WATS HES DEAL I MEAN SOMETIMES I THINK ITS MY FAULT BEFORE WE GOT MARRID I PARTY ALOT I WOULD GO OUT EVERYDAY AND YEA I HAD A LOT OF GUY FRIENDS BUT I WAS SINGLE, NOW AM MARRIED, AND EVEN AFTER EVERYTHING HE DOES I LOVE HIM, AND I WANT TO FIX THE PROBLEM. HOW CAN I MAKE HIM STOP BECAUSE NOT ONLY IS HE HURTING OUR MARRIAGE HIS HURTING ME, I THINK AM GETTING DEPRESS ALL I WANT TO DO IS SLEEP ALL DAY SO I DONT HAVE TO PUT UP WITH HIM AND HIS NONSENCE


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Mizzy, why would you do anything for this man? He does not respect you, good men do not treat their wives this way. There isnt much you can do to change him, he has to be willing to change, and considering how hes a dominating a$$hat, chances are that hes happy with management the way it is.

And your old ways have nothing to do with how your husband is acting, it is not your fault in the slightest.


----------



## mizzy (Jul 3, 2011)

yea you right, maybe if we go to therapy. I mean he shold know me better then that i have been with him since i was 14 we seperated for some yrs and am sure he also dated and went out, i mean hes a really attractive man. Am 25 i have my kids, and well him. Its just that ppl like to talk, amgoing to try to talk to him


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You are married to a psycho. Checking windows everday? That's insane. And his behavior is mentally abusive. People like this generally get worse over time. Was he always like this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mizzy (Jul 3, 2011)

no when we were dating he wasnt like this, i really dont know why the change and actually his calm down a bit and only because i left him it was just too much i felt over welm. I think it was cause of a past relationship or maybe because of my pass, but i wasnt as bad i was young and sigle, it wasnt like i was sleeping with everyone i just had a lot of friends girls and guys


----------



## sara_metricfan (Jul 5, 2011)

My husband was like that 3 years ago then I found out he was doing the cheating, he signed up for some adult sex site.

So in my opinion, I think something is going on with HIM.

Like you, I wasn't cheating either.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Mizzy - So what is your plan?


----------



## mizzy (Jul 3, 2011)

yea thats what i think too i mean thas why he is all paranoid. i dont have a plan u guys think terapy might wrk.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No. I honestly don't. Not unless he realizes what he does is not normal and commits to stop being this way. My bet is he will get worse over time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

